
I no longer use my iPad - csomar
http://omarabid.com/i-no-longer-use-my-ipad/
======
chrisdbaldwin
I bought an iPad mini 3, and the novelty wore off after about a month. I wish
my iPad was capable of functioning as a laptop instead of a mobile television.
The conclusion to buy a surface makes sense, and I will probably do the same.

------
silverlake
I read that post on my iPad. My iPhone 6 and laptop are sitting idle on the
table.

------
_random_
I'd buy a Continuum-enabled x86 Atom phablet (whenever Intel decides to catch
up).

